# Can anyone please recommend a Frankfurt am Main stellplaz?



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We've searched the campsite map and it seems to be a bit thin around Frankfurt am Main. There is a campsite at Hedernheim but it looks a bit pricy. We need to spend about a week there to visit a sick relative.
Thanks 
Susan


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Have a look at the city stellplatz
http://www.city-camp-frankfurt.de/index.php?lang=en

never been there but found it in Google.de

Maddie


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Thanks Maddie - that's the one I found too*

It seems expensive though. 23 euros and rising if you want to empty the loo cassette (add another 2 euros) etc etc.

We've clearly been spoiled after luxuriating at Bad Duerrheim for only 10 euros and other very reasonable places.

Thanks for your suggestion though.

Susan


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The one mentioned is a normal campsite.
I'll look in the Bordatlas for a stellplatz this afternoon.....unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The only stellpatzen within about 15 miles of Frankfurt are simply free parking places (generally) with electric and waste disposal points.....no other facilities.
It all depends what you want :wink:


----------

